# Flat band cutting tools



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi all.

I have not visited this forum for a while. I have not been doing much shooting as of late, I have been busy moving house. I am wanting to purchase a load of theraband gold to make my own flat band sets. I understand that a rotary cutter of sorts is required to cut the bands cleanly. Is their any specific rotary cutter that you guys would recommend for the cleanest cuts?

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I get much clean cut whit this http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25342-new-band-cutting-jigs/


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi mate, I´m using a 45mm Linex Rotary Cutter in order to cut my Latexbands which is very comfortable to handle....

http://www.staples.co.uk/pens-tape-desk-supplies/paper-trimmers/rotary-cutter

Take care!

Luke


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

LukeSlingwalker said:


> Hi mate, I´m using a 45mm Linex Rotary Cutter in order to cut my Latexbands which is very comfortable to handle....
> 
> http://www.staples.co.uk/pens-tape-desk-supplies/paper-trimmers/rotary-cutter
> 
> ...


...forgot to mention the ruler (aluminium) to cut straight and clean!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I bought this set on Amazon.com just over a year ago. It was a great price and it has worked perfect so far. I have changed the blade out only once. http://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-95237097J-Rotary-Cutting-Set/dp/B000B7K9UI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397482749&sr=8-1&keywords=rotary+cutter+set

Tom


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

steel ruler at least 30cm (300mm), rotary cutter wider diameter blade i find is better, cutting mat ( i find and old kitchen chopping board works ok).


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

forgot to mention a marker to mark where you want to cut the bands.


----------

